
What to do when your gurus are light years ahead of you? - messel
http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/04/what-do-you-do-when-your-gurus-are-light-years-ahead-of-you.html
======
jimfl
It is a poor teacher who is not eclipsed by his students.

~~~
messel
The path of the enlightened one leaves no track- it is like the path of birds
in the sky.

~~~
wlievens
Yoda complex? :-)

~~~
messel
I couldn't resist.

